# Simple, Cheap, Healthy, Plant-Based



## Forest Nymph (Aug 25, 2018)

One of the concerns I hear often about plant based diets is the imaginary expense. While frequently purchasing Beyond Burgers might add up, plant based diets tend to be cheaper than traditional omni diets on the whole. 

What about B12? Most good supplements cost less than ten dollars. It also takes up to three years to develop a deficiency so trust me you have months to get to the pharmacy. 

What about other nutrients? A balanced plant based diet should actually be more nutritious than a traditional Western diet. If concerned about kids, feel free to give them a multi, but plant based diets have been approved for all stages of life including pregnancy and early childhood by the World Health Organization. 

I'll update here regularly. Let's begin with one sample day. 

BREAKFAST: 

Coffee or tea
1 or 2 servings of oatmeal per person
Soy milk or almond milk for oats
Nuts and fruit for toppings

WAIT I NEED MORE CALORIES!

Just add peanut butter or almond butter, maple syrup or coconut sugar and vanilla vegan protein powder. 

LUNCH:

2 slices of good whole grain bread per adult
1 can drained chickpeas, mashed
1 avocado, mashed into chickpeas
Dill or cilantro to taste
Salt n pepper
Juice of a whole lemon or lime, stirred well

Should make two to three full sized sandwiches. Can add lettuce, spinach, tomatoes, onion if desired. 

Apples, bananas or dried fruit

WAIT I NEED MORE CALORIES!

Snack on walnuts, seed crackers, or vegan energy bars

DINNER:

Pasta 
Marinara sauce
Veggies like canned mushrooms and frozen broccoli OR fresh spinach stirred in
Nutritional yeast

WAIT I NEED MORE CALORIES!

Just roast pine nuts in a pan with the marinara, and add bread and a green salad with dairy-free dressing. Dairy free dressing doesn't have to be expensive a lot of light Italian or Balsamic are vegan, or you can make your own with tahini (recipe later)

*If anyone is feeling too manly for this diet please just search vegan professional football players and Olympic weight lifters you're not any manlier than they are.


----------



## Forest Nymph (Aug 25, 2018)

GROCERY SHOPPING? 

Helpful tips:

1) Canola oil is the best bang for your buck. It's got omega 3s, and is cheaper than Olive oil. Olive oil is good to have for specific dishes like pastas, homemade hummus, and salad dressing. 

2) Flax seeds are another invaluable source of omega 3s that can be sprinkled in literally anything, and ground up with water and chilled make great egg replacements in baking or pancakes. 

3) Walnuts and pecans are a pricier investment but a little goes a long way to add nutrition and flavor to dishes. Always opt for raw unsalted so they're versatile. 

4) Dried lentils, split peas, dal and beans are more cost efficient than canned. Canned is great for sandwich spreads like in the OP, or in a rush, but dried pulses last and last. Lentils in particular when well spiced or seasoned freeze and defrost well. This is a cheap protein that is packed with vitamins and minerals you could never hope for in meats. 

5) Unless you're very poor allow yourself a fun recipe or product at least once a week. Looking forward to a Friday night Beyond Burger, a weekend vegan pizza, that So Delicious frozen dessert, or even just vegan cream cheese most mornings on your everything bagel keeps you from feeling deprived. You're not fat, you're not on a diet, you're embarking on a new balanced lifestyle. Ask yourself which treats matter most to you or your family and focus on those one or two things. 

6) Silk unsweetened soy milk is probably the most nutritional vegan milk available. It's fortified with calcium and B12 and has more protein than almond milk. Prefer non soy? Hemp milk is excellent but costs more than almond. Don't worry almond milk is STILL more sustainable than dairy milk! 

7) Condiments are key. For a wide variety of tasty dishes sourced from beans and tofu, awesome condiments and spices are your best friend. 

8) Broccoli, spinach and other greens are sources of calcium. So is tofu. And almonds. And blackstrap mollasses.

9) I sometimes buy the cheap Top Ramen with the little vegetarian leaf on it. Add some cubed tofu, a handful of spinach and Asian hot chili oil and you have a cheap filling dinner that still provides nutrition. 

10) Potatoes. Bake them and eat the skin. Top with veggies, beans and dressing. Or eat them plain with other dishes. 

11) Nutritional yeast and tahini are great long term investments. So is vegan protein powder if you're especially athletic or are afraid of losing weight. 

12) Balance raw and cooked or frozen. It's FINE to buy frozen broccoli, peas and berries. It's FINE to buy canned tomatoes, green beans and chickpeas. Buy what's affordable or important fresh, like apples and spinach. Potatoes and onions are always dirt cheap fresh. 

Questions? Please ask!


----------



## Surreal Snake (Nov 17, 2009)




----------



## Forest Nymph (Aug 25, 2018)

Surreal Snake said:


>


----------



## Forest Nymph (Aug 25, 2018)

HOLIDAY HELP:

I know some of you think oh no wait not at the holidays and yes the month of Veganuary was invented with Western traditions in mind, seeing people go plant based at the new year. 

BUT 

Did you know that even a fancy vegan holiday spread emits less than half the carbon footprint of a traditional Christmas dinner? 

MY HOLIDAY FINDS:

At my local grocer, Wild Friends Gingerbread Peanut Butter was on sale, making my work sandwich taste like a festive spiced cookie. 

So Delicious Coconut Nog was cheaper than a container of soy milk and tastes like egg nog without as much fat and zero cholesterol. 

Field Roast Celebration Roast is waiting in my fridge to be baked and served with mushroom gravy. 

I'll also make fresh cranberries cooked with an orange and a little coconut sugar. 

My list is shorter than someone holding a big family party, but the Internet is filled with recipes for vegan cookies and pies, and it's super easy to make vegan pigs in a blanket as an appetizer using vegan hot dogs or plant based sausages. Tofurky now offers a vegan ham that comes complete with its own glaze. 

Then of course with sides such as mashed potatoes or yams, swapping out a few ingredients won't make a difference in the flavor.


----------



## Surreal Snake (Nov 17, 2009)

That coconut nog I’d like to try. Sounds yum. Maybe a touch of rum in it


----------



## Forest Nymph (Aug 25, 2018)

Second Ordinary Sample Daily Meals:

BREAKFAST

Coffee or tea
Juice of choice (Apple,orange, etc no fruit punch)
1-2 pieces of whole grain toast per person
1/2 to 1 whole avocado per person
Toppings such as nutritional yeast, flax seeds, or salsa

Prepare each toast with half of spread avocado and desired toppings. 

WAIT I NEED MORE CALORIES!

Add canned vegetarian refried beans or black beans warmed

LUNCH 

Slices of Tofurky, Field Roast vegan charcuterie, or slices of braised/smoked tofu or even plain extra firm tofu (tofu is much cheaper, very economical, but make sure it's either braised or extra firm for cold sandwiches)
Lettuce, tomato, pickles, onion, etc
Mustard and or vegenaise/just mayo
Tortilla or wrap of choice

Combine desired ingredients into a wrap or two. Spinach wraps are tasty but plain flour tortillas are fine.
Carry pieces of fruit for sides.

WAIT I NEED MORE CALORIES!

Add hummus to the wraps and drizzle with olive oil or add olives. Carry sides such as peanut butter inside celery sticks with raisins or vegan yogurts. 

DINNER 

Onion, mushroom, spinach 
Pecans or walnuts
Olive oil or canola oil
Rice, plain ramen (no packet), or pasta
Balsamic vinegar, basil or oregano or rosemary
Salt n pepper
Crushed red pepper (optional)

Pan fry/stir fry veggies and nuts in oil with desired herbs, add a splash of balsamic when almost done. Serve over cooked rice or noodles. 

WAIT I NEED MORE CALORIES! 

Add drained, canned cannelini or navy beans to the stir fry. For dessert, mix warm left over rice with some canned, full fat coconut milk and sugar and cinnamon. Add drained canned peaches or mandarins if desired.


----------



## Forest Nymph (Aug 25, 2018)

Other recipes:

AWESOME SOUTHWEST SALAD

Frozen or fresh peas (canned peas are too mushy for a salad)
Corn 
Guacamole, home made or prepared
1 lime per person or container of lime juice
Black olives, slices or pieces
Lettuce of choice (or spinach)
Crushed tortilla chips
Favorite hot sauce, I like Tapatio 

Heat 1/2 cup of peas and 1/4 cup of corn per person. Drain well. 
Combine with desired amounts of lettuce, olives, and tortilla chips (don't skimp, they make the dish so tasty!)
Add juice of one lime or equivalent to each salad. 
Add a generous serving of guacamole to each salad. 
Toss well. Sprinkle with hot sauce if desired. 

WAIT I NEED MORE CALORIES! 

Just add extra peas or black beans and eat a bigger salad. 

I used to eat this all the time last summer and found it addictive, I just accidentally made it one day. 

TAHINI DRESSING 

Roasted sesame tahini (better than raw imo)
1 lemon
Equivalent water to amount of tahini
Salt
Add herbs or crushed garlic if desired

This very simple dressing is amazing and versatile. Just add equal parts tahini and water and the juice of half a large lemon per every 2-3 tbsp of tahini. Salt well. Add crushed garlic and or dill if desired. 

Use as a dip or spread for falafel. Can also be used as a salad dressing or a snack dip for good hearty crackers or toasted seed bread. 

If using a blender, avocado can also be added with cilantro to make a more complex dressing. 

Basic recipe (no avocado or herbs) can also be combined with a can of drained, mashed chickpeas and a splash of olive oil for homemade hummus! Mash by hand for chunky or in a blender or food processor for smooth.


----------



## Forest Nymph (Aug 25, 2018)

WHY FULL FAT COCONUT MILK IS YOUR FRIEND

Full fat coconut milk is an excellent way to add vegetarian fat and rich flavor to your menu. I specified full fat because I mean the canned stuff they use in Thailand. Not the beverage sold as a non dairy milk in the refrigerator section. You're likely to find this for one to three dollars in the international foods aisle. 

1) Curry - the most obvious use is with curry seasoning in dal, tofu curry or vegetable soups. 

2) Cream - beat with a hand mixer or in a blender after refrigerated for 24 hours and serve unsweetened with scones or pies. Can be sweetened with maple syrup for other dessert toppings. 

3) Macaroni and cheese - Annie's Vegan Mac is best prepared with one third cup of warm room temperature coconut milk, as it gives the rich fatty comfort of macaroni prepared with milk and butter. 

4) Mashed potatoes - add richness to your mashed potatoes by using a few tablespoons of this ingredient. 

5) Use your imagination - one thing I like that could be eaten as breakfast, snack or dessert is a warm English muffin with a few spoonfuls of full fat coconut milk and black strap molasses. Black strap molasses has a sweet yet complex flavor mellowed by the coconut milk, and provides a bit of iron and calcium. Try to think of other ways to use this tasty ingredient!


----------



## Forest Nymph (Aug 25, 2018)

A "More Time to Cook" Sample Daily Menu

BREAKFAST

Coffee or tea 
Vegan pancakes: 5 Minute Vegan Pancakes - KitchMe
Flax seeds
Pumpkin (canned)
Cinnamon or pumpkin pie spice
Maple syrup, full fat coconut milk, and/or fruit 

Make basic recipe provided. Set aside. Mix two or three tablespoons of canned pumpkin with a sprinkling of flax seeds and spices to taste, and add slowly to basic pancake mix. Batter should be moist but not overly wet or soggy and runny. Fry until browned on both sides. 

For topping, use maple syrup or a few spoonfuls of coconut milk. Coconut milk canned in the refrigerator for 24 hours can also be blended into whipped cream like mentioned in last post. A third option is fresh fruit like berries, or cook fresh or frozen fruit in a bit of sugar water for a fruit syrup. 

WAIT I NEED MORE CALORIES! 

Tempeh makes delicious vegan bacon if sliced thin and marinated in soy sauce and oil for twenty minutes before frying crispy. Maple syrup can be added to the marinade if desired. If it's within your budget Sweet Earth makes amazing pre-made facon, or try their delicious breakfast sausages. 

LUNCH

Falafel mix
Parsley
Water, as needed
Oil
Tahini Dressing or Hummus, listed above (optional)
Cucumber, spinach, tomatoes, onion (optional)
Vegenaise and/or mustard of choice (optional)
Pita, bread, buns or English muffin

Make falafel mix according to box but also add a handful of fresh parsley. Fry in oil in small balls or as a falafel burger patty. Can be baked on 350 in oven if concerned about frying in oil, just keep an eye out and flip at least once during baking. 

Combine balls or patty with desired listed toppings on pita, sandwich bread or bun. I like the falafel burger with tahini dressing, pickles, onion, lettuce, tomatoes and mustard, but any toppings you like work. Balls can also be dipped into tahini or horseradish mustard, for example. 

WAIT I NEED MORE CALORIES! 

Falafel and hummus already has a lot of calories and can be very nutritious combined with veggies and bread, but feel free to make French fries, or eat with rice. Pre-purchased or pre-made dolma are also a good side for falfel, and you can always dip pita bread into babaganoush or extra hummus. 

DINNER

One of my all time favorite dinners since I was a new vegan is the Vegan Zombie recipe for stuffed shells. It is less whole foods based than other things I've listed so far, it does involve "vegan products" by default, but it's a really delicious treat to make on a weekend, or if cooking for a friend, since I have made this for multiple meat eaters who love it. Just pair with a green salad and dressing, maybe some good bread and a bottle of wine, and you could have a small dinner party. 

I also just think Vegan Zombie is one of the best out there. He has been vegan for over twenty years and does videos on things like recipes and bargain shopping.


----------



## Forest Nymph (Aug 25, 2018)

An "I'm Totally Broke" Sample Daily Menu

I have experienced many times where I was low on money and I was still vegan. As I have amply illustrated so far, I hope, buying vegan products is not required though it's nice. It's also just as easy to buy frozen or canned vegetables as fresh, though it's good to still have a few fresh items. 

BREAKFAST 

Eat left overs. Whatever you had the night before have more of that. If nothing is left over, eat oatmeal with spoonfuls of peanut butter mixed in. If you are too broke to eat breakfast, something is wrong and it has nothing to do with veganism. Please see your nearest food pantry. 

LUNCH 

Beans and rice. This staple gets a bad reputation but it's a nutritious complete protein. One of the most economical ways to enjoy is:

Dried beans or peas or lentils of choice, rinsed and soaked adequately
Onion or garlic
Splash of oil
Salt and pepper
Favorite herbs (I like rosemary)

Bring pulses to a boil with the oil, spices and onion or garlic then cook on low heat until soft. Portion throughout the week for lunches and freeze the rest. Serve with freshly made rice, quinoa, or even saltine crackers in a pinch. 

DINNER 

Top Ramen makes two vegan friendly flavors, the Oriental/Soy Sauce flavor and the Chili flavor. Only Top Ramen has these options. Avoid Maruchan. 

Ramen is not a wholesome meal but it will get you through. Good things to add during cooking are:

Tofu chunks
Kale or spinach
Drained canned mixed veggies
Drained canned chickpeas
Frozen broccoli

Another option is pasta with canned stewed tomatoes, oil, salt and nutritional yeast. Add previously listed ingredients as available or desired. 

BROKE SNACKS

Sunflower seeds are like 50 cents a pack
Apples and bananas are usually cheap
Pickles
Crackers
Spoonfuls of nut butter
Canned fruit
Celery is the cheapest fresh vegetable, usually

FAST FOOD 

You don't have to eat McDonald's cheeseburgers just because you are down to a few dollars before payday. Taco Bell is actually your best bet as a vegan. 

Vegan Taco Bell bean burrito packed with nutrition:

Bean burrito, no cheese
Double beans (small charge)
Extra onion (free)
Extra red sauce (free)
Guacamole (small charge)
Potatoes or Mexican rice (small charge)

This comes out to be something like $2.50. Other possibilities are adding a side of cinnamon twists and/or ordering a taco with beans instead of beef and guacamole instead of cheese and sour cream. 

TIPS FOR AVOIDING BEING BROKE:

Mostly eat whole foods meals. 

Eat vegan products a few times a week or less. 

Visit farmers markets and get produce from neighbors. 

Grow your own herbs. 

Freeze prepared lentils or vegetable curries for lean times 

Always have lots of condiments. Pickles, salsa or Sriracha can make or break broke time foods. 

Always have dried beans and rice. 

Always have nut butter. 

Stock up on frozen or canned vegetables that are high in nutrients like protein, iron, calcium etc. This means almost always having spinach or broccoli, peas and beans. 

Buy large blocks of tofu and the bigger container of non dairy milks. 

Know your supplemental nutritious foods like tahini, blackstrap molasses, nutritional yeast, flax seeds, and full fat coconut milk. 

Try to keep items like oats and canned fruit, pasta and marinara sauce or canned tomatoes. 

Drink coffee or tea instead of soda and energy drinks or other packaged beverages. 

Know how to cut corners with "accidentally vegan" foods like the Top Ramen flavors described above, Progresso Lentil and Garden Vegetable soups, Andersons Split Pea soup, various condiments, Oreos, and more. 

Buy vegan friendly breads on sale and freeze a loaf. 

Buy extra vegan products while on sale. I recently got four boxes of Annie's Vegan Mac for half price. Right before Thanksgiving I got two Tofurky roasts on sale, used one and froze one for a couple weeks later.


----------



## Archon of Life (Aug 29, 2018)

This is a well-meaning endeavor you have going here, @Forest Nymph. It's obvious that you're passionate about this! For what particular reason(s), though? Fire and foremost, other peoples' well being? If so, then the sentiment is even better. However, if that is the case _(And even if it weren't the case.)_, these meal ideas could do with a lot of improvement. Like you may be, I too am highly interested in nutrition. It is my firm belief that nutrition is the very fundament of health itself. Now, I'm not a professional by any stretch of the imagination _(Though I'm highly considering going back to school for a degree in health because I have such a vested interest.)_. However, I am someone who spends hours every day studying firm nutritional science of my own accord and applying what I learn to my own health and finding fantastic results. That said, now, some of the things I have applied to my own life are very at odds with the meal ideas you have here - but *not* irreconcilable with a plant based diet. (In full disclosure, if it matters, my own nutrition straddles the line between ketogenic and paleo.) 

I'm pretty much just going to go top-down with the things you have listed here and offer relevant input toward the prospect of helping people be healthier, so that everyone who is considering the ideas in this thread can be more informed. I'm probably going to be longwinded and nitpicky here, but I'm not in any way trying to offend you, Nymph. While it's not something I'm going to personally attempt, I do believe there is a very healthy way to go about a plant based diet.



*Firstly (But Not Really Foremostly)*; The evidence is piling up as of late that the standard three-meals-a-day paradigm for eating is not necessary at all. It can, in fact, be less healthy than eating one meal a day. Granted, in of itself, three meals a day isn't inherently _unhealthy_ but there are alternative modes of caloric intake that can improve one's health. There's more and more evidence being found that there's no problematic side-effects of alternative caloric intake. As long as the body consumes all its needed calories for energy, no matter at what intervals, then everything's good. In fact, _more_ than good, if done the right way. The new paradigm as of late is something called _intermittent fasting_, which first and foremost can better facilitate weight loss. Perhaps even more importantly, though, if one adheres to a _One Meal A Day (OMAD)_ paradigm, wherein the body goes 23-24 hours without food, it kicks what's known as _autophagy_ into overdrive for a few hours. The importance of autophagy has been found to be so important that in 2016, _Yoshinori Ohsumi_ won the Nobel Prize in physiology for his research on the mechanism. I'll link a couple of videos that goes into the details. *However*, this is indeed not really 'foremostly' due to the fact that _what_ you put in your body matters more than _when_ you put things in your body. 

* *












* *












* *















> BREAKFAST:
> 
> Coffee or tea
> *Coffee and tea is good, just don't put junk into it. If you need additives, go for (plant) milk of some variety. Sweeteners of any variety can raise insulin levels and there's one ubiquitous thread that will permeate this post; the less insulin, the better. And, yes, sweeteners of any variety. [1]*
> ...


[1]: 
* *








(Timestamp won't work. Skip to 2:27.



[2]:
* *




https://www.health.harvard.edu/diseases-and-conditions/glycemic-index-and-glycemic-load-for-100-foods



[3]: 
* *











[4]: 
* *




https://www.nutritionix.com/food/maple-syrup/1-tbsp



[5]: 
* *




www.youtube.com/watch?v=wxzc_2c6GMg
I've reached the video limit so you'll have to copy/paste from now on.







> LUNCH:
> 
> 2 slices of good whole grain bread per adult
> *Remember citation 3 above. Additionally, even whole grain breads have a high net carb count. Why are carbs so important? In short; high carbs result in high GI which result in high blood sugar which result in inflammation. Chronic inflammation will eventually destroy your body via damaging DNA. Two links on this one with a caveat for each. [1] discusses plain sugars but the principle remains for breads, just not to such an extreme degree for whole grain as it retains nutrients (but it still comes back the bottom line; net carbs). [2] is a scholarly article because I couldn't really find anything that broke down the effects of inflammation on DNA into something easily digestible.*
> ...


[1]: 
* *




www.youtube.com/watch?v=bmFlh3TgC50



[2]:
* *




https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC5078321/







> DINNER:
> 
> Pasta
> *I have never found any variety of pasta, even those labeled whole wheat, that has a sane amount of carbohydrates.
> ...


[1]: 
* *




www.youtu.be/olEMIohTgzQ?t=305







I'll come back tomorrow and dissect following posts. I wish that I could also offer alternatives to the things I spoke against here, but animal products are a huge staple of my diet. I don't know of alternatives to offer in lieu of animal products. I'm sure there are alternatives, though. And am I perhaps missing the forest of the trees here, by deconstructing meal ideas for those with little income who may not be able to afford better ingredients for their plant based diet? Maybe. If it would in fact not be feasible to afford premium ingredients for a properly healthy plant based diet, then it occurs to me that a compromise would have to be made in regards to animal products. Unless you want to trade your own health to (fail to) spite the food industry's treatment of animals. I wouldn't do that, myself. But I'm not here to argue philosophies or ethics or anything in that vein. I'm here to talk about human health.


Lastly, I want to drive home the point about carbs with a documentary. It has a fun tone and is very educational. www.youtu.be/lBb5TFxj1S0


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

I'll follow this topic.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

One thing about soy is that it causes something to make estrogen hormones go off. So for someone trying to lose weight/with high estrogen, maybe try an alternative, or consume the minimum.


----------



## Forest Nymph (Aug 25, 2018)

Creator 22 said:


> One thing about soy is that it causes something to make estrogen hormones go off. So for someone trying to lose weight/with high estrogen, maybe try an alternative, or consume the minimum.


Actually it takes quite a bit of soy to disturb estrogen. That's a myth. Beer has more estrogen than a serving of tofu. All plants have phytoestrogen, and dairy products have mammalian estrogen but you never seen men show dramatic concern that beer and cheese will cause them to grow man boobs. 

Soy in moderation is a healthy source of protein and calcium and iron. Excessive intake of soy could be problematic but that's the case with many foods or medicines.


----------



## Forest Nymph (Aug 25, 2018)

Archon of Life said:


> This is a well-meaning endeavor you have going here, @Forest Nymph. It's obvious that you're passionate about this! For what particular reason(s), though? Fire and foremost, other peoples' well being? If so, then the sentiment is even better. However, if that is the case _(And even if it weren't the case.)_, these meal ideas could do with a lot of improvement. Like you may be, I too am highly interested in nutrition. It is my firm belief that nutrition is the very fundament of health itself. Now, I'm not a professional by any stretch of the imagination _(Though I'm highly considering going back to school for a degree in health because I have such a vested interest.)_. However, I am someone who spends hours every day studying firm nutritional science of my own accord and applying what I learn to my own health and finding fantastic results. That said, now, some of the things I have applied to my own life are very at odds with the meal ideas you have here - but *not* irreconcilable with a plant based diet. (In full disclosure, if it matters, my own nutrition straddles the line between ketogenic and paleo.)
> 
> I'm pretty much just going to go top-down with the things you have listed here and offer relevant input toward the prospect of helping people be healthier, so that everyone who is considering the ideas in this thread can be more informed. I'm probably going to be longwinded and nitpicky here, but I'm not in any way trying to offend you, Nymph. While it's not something I'm going to personally attempt, I do believe there is a very healthy way to go about a plant based diet.
> 
> ...


I'm sure you're well meaning but paleo and low carb have been debunked as the worst diets in the world by multiple physicians. In fact paleo is well known to be a flat out joke to anyone with an education as it's ridiculously unscientific to begin with. 

Notice though that nearly every one in world Blue Zones are vegetarian or eat very minimalist animal products. There's no evidence of low carb or paleo in Blue Zones.


----------



## Forest Nymph (Aug 25, 2018)

A BIG GROCERY SHOPPING AND WHAT IT MEANS

Big Grocery Shop!

PROTEINS

Shelled walnuts
Pecan halves
Cashew pieces
Golden flax seeds
Original flax seeds
Tofu, extra firm calcium set
Gardein crispy vegan tenders
Gardein unfish filets
Gingerbread Peanut butter on sale!
Vanilla almond butter
Garbanzo bean flour


NON DAIRY

Unsweetened plain almond milk
Vegenaise

VEG/FRUIT

Butter lettuce
Roma tomatoes
Carrots
Red potatoes
Frozen broccoli
Canned pumpkin
Canned black olives
Jarred pickles
Dried chili mango

GENERAL GROCERY

Linguini
Spaghetti
Marinara sauce
Oats
Baking powder
Saltine crackers
Chipotle Tabasco sauce
Feline Friends Rescue Roast coffee (charity)
Green tea
Blueberry herbal tea
Maple syrup
Whole wheat buns
Clif bar in holiday flavor
Packet of vegan mint chocolate cocoa
Full fat coconut milk

ADULT BEVERAGE

Owls Brew Radley vegan craft beer tea, less than 4% alcohol, in Thats My Jam and The Blondie packs

1) Some of these items like flax seeds and baking powder can last me literally months. 

2) A majority of others will last between two weeks and a month. For example the nuts, oats, nut butters, pasta, tea, coffee and maple syrup. 

3) Some items may have to be restocked within a week, or in less than two weeks, like fresh vegetables, tofu and bread. 

4) Some items are occasional luxuries. I won't necessarily run out and buy more Gardein crispy vegan tenders right away even when I finish them. 

5) At home I already have dried beans, rice and spices, as well as a can of beans, things I keep stocked always unless I'm totally broke ...but that's what it's there for. Both for convenience in recipes and too much month at the end of the money. 

6) The alcohol I bought was on a massive discount. It's also a lower alcohol brand I can sip casually on multiple occasions, it's not for a party or for a crazy blender. I like this brand in fact because it's a botanical vegan beer tea that it's almost impossible to get drunk on because you get full on the tea and agave syrup before you can get anywhere past a mild pleasant buzz. 

7) I recommend Vegenaise over Just Mayo. It's a little cheaper, I adore this hippie founded 70s LA based company (I've eaten at their vegetarian lunch counter) and I could eat Vegenaise straight out of the jar, just a personal preference. 

8) Often times I get soy milk but this almond milk brand was on sale and advertises twice the calcium of dairy milk

9) All of the nuts I got from bulk bins in an attempt at savings. 

10) I forgot tahini which I will pick up next week when I buy more veggies and bread.


----------



## Forest Nymph (Aug 25, 2018)

Sample Daily Menu of Recent Groceries

BREAKFAST

Coffee or tea

Prepare the pumpkin spice pancakes I described in the previous time to cook menu. Use garbanzo bean flour for heartier pancakes and eat with pecans and maple syrup. Drink a glass of almond milk. 

OR 

Munch on left over linguini marinara with broccoli from dinner the previous night, as advised in broke menu ideas. Drink a glass of almond milk. 

LUNCH 

Bake or fry a few Gardein unfish filets. Top with lettuce and tomato. Make an easy tartar sauce from Vegenaise, sliced pickles, lemon juice or pickle juice, and salt and pepper. Eat two of the filets on a whole wheat bun. Add another sandwich if still hungry. Add raw carrot sticks on the side. 

OR 

Bake or fry some Gardein crispy vegan tenders. Prepare in lettuce wraps with desired number of tenders and Vegenaise and Chipotle Tabasco sauce. Snack on saltine crackers on the side. 

DINNER 

Prepare vegan nacho cheese according to this recipe: https://healthiersteps.com/recipe/vegan-cheese-sauce/

I would increase the cashews and nutritional yeast to 1/2 cup for a creamier, cheesier flavor. I also have substituted oil for the tahini, and used smoked paprika instead of cayenne. Trust me on the smoked paprika, especially. 

Prepare frozen broccoli and drain to be eaten with the vegan nacho sauce. Use rice, pasta or toasted bread as a base for the broccoli and cheese according to taste. 

Add a portion of warm tofu cubes, refried beans or black beans as desired.


----------



## The Veteran (Oct 24, 2018)

I maybe vegetarian but that does not give me the right to stop others from eating meat. I believe everyone should be comfortable and aware of what they eat. It's nice to give advice and improve the world but it also nice to have the world diverse in different tastes.


----------



## Forest Nymph (Aug 25, 2018)

RumellKINTJType1and5 said:


> I maybe vegetarian but that does not give me the right to stop others from eating meat. I believe everyone should be comfortable and aware of what they eat. It's nice to give advice and improve the world but it also nice to have the world diverse in different tastes.


1) This is the health forum and this thread is about diet and cooking not debate. Please respectfully go elsewhere if you want to do that. 

2) What you just said isn't scientifically sound in terms of animal sentience with regards to biological evolution nor is it environmentally sound in regards to earth science, you just opined a bunch of outdated secular humanist twaddle. Laters!


----------



## Forest Nymph (Aug 25, 2018)

I DON'T HAVE TIME TO COOK!! 

Some people complain about having to cook and that it's cheaper to just eat convenience foods. Part of the issue are cheap mass produced junk foods like dollar burritos and crappy hotdogs, microwave sausage biscuits and so forth. The reason why those things are so cheap is because they come from factory farms and also because they're composed of barely edible by products which are terrible for your health. So when similar types of thinking people transition to vegan diets they think it's super expensive since our convenience foods cost a few dollars more since they aren't composed of literal slaughterhouse floor garbage, high fructose corn syrup and gmos. If you want to live off of vegan convenience foods yes it will cost more. But if you want tips for affordable time saving, here's a few. 

1) Pancakes - enjoy pancakes on busy mornings by making extra batter and refrigerating it for a few days. Then just take five minutes to cook them in the pan. This is best BUT if you really cut your mornings close, make a stack of pancakes on the weekend and microwave them for thirty seconds to a minute. They won't be as fresh but it works!

2) Overnight oats - I do this a lot. In a mason jar, mix dry oats with soy or almond milk. Add fruit, nuts, spices, seeds or sugar/syrup. Stir. Put the lid on, refrigerate overnight and stir before enjoying. 

3) PBJ - Or almond butter and dried fruit. 

4) Precut veggies and fruit - keep cut up veggies, fresh or dried fruit, olives and pickles around for snacks and lunches. 

5) Freeze - make too much of curries, bean soups,lentils with taco spices and so forth. Defrost and reheat later. 

6) Big batches of sauce - making a big batch of the vegan cheese sauce and tahini dressing and keeping them in the fridge all week dresses up quick meals for several days that come from tofu, canned beans, frozen or fresh vegetables and grains. Learn to rotate your sauces to every other or every few weeks if you get bored easily. I make another that is peanut butter and Sriracha based and is super quick, and mushroom gravy is another, so is an avocado based sauce or guacamole. 

7) Identify quick foods you love - mine is pasta marinara, lately I've liked it with broccoli but I can add tofu or peas, or just mix in a bunch of nutritional yeast. Find something like this that preferably is more nutritious than Top Ramen that you know you can make quickly that you actually enjoy. 

8) Microwave baked potato - this is a magic bullet for quick satisfying meals if you add different toppings like spiced lentils, curried tofu, or just canned beans and tahini dressing with some canned or frozen vegetables. 

9) Salads! - big salads are quick and are great in warm weather. I gave a recipe for one in this thread, but you can make simple ones with lettuce, a pre-cooked refrigerated grain like brown rice or quinoa, roasted vegetables or microwaved sweet potatoes, chickpeas or kidney beans, nuts or seeds, sourkraut or scallions, and dressing of choice, that incorporates warm foods for cold weather. 

10) Sales - buy extra convenience foods on sale or save them for days when you know you'll really want or need them. 

It also helps to learn to cook tofu, tempeh and seitan, something I'll address in another post.


----------



## The Veteran (Oct 24, 2018)

But I am just saying. Although I do have recommendation of really useful foods that you might want to try. How about mix beans wrap? It is high in fibre and protein. As a vegetarian I have to cook for myself and I need to be independent because I am quite fussy. But some say I am missing out on things. That really isn't true. I have decided follow recipes discarding meats, alcohol, coconuts, mushrooms and truffles.

I realise some people do not have time to cook but you don't need to cook just to keep you healthy either. Gnocchi is good.


----------



## Forest Nymph (Aug 25, 2018)

RumellKINTJType1and5 said:


> But I am just saying. Although I do have recommendation of really useful foods that you might want to try. How about mix beans wrap? It is high in fibre and protein. As a vegetarian I have to cook for myself and I need to be independent because I am quite fussy. But some say I am missing out on things. That really isn't true. I have decided follow recipes discarding meats, alcohol, coconuts, mushrooms and truffles.


While I understand why someone might choose not to drink alcohol why don't you eat mushrooms? Do you have an allergy?

Sure if you have helpful recipes, please feel free to share!


----------



## The Veteran (Oct 24, 2018)

Forest Nymph said:


> While I understand why someone might choose not to drink alcohol why don't you eat mushrooms? Do you have an allergy?
> 
> Sure if you have helpful recipes, please feel free to share!


I am personally against them. I never tried them and never will.


----------



## nomedaigual (Aug 27, 2018)

@Forest Nymph this thread is amazing!! thank you so much. I'm gonna go fully vegan this February, because I have to do a bunch of research to do it properly before starting, and this kind of easy to follow instructions are really helpful for begginers. I may provide some recipes in the future


----------



## Forest Nymph (Aug 25, 2018)

nomedaigual said:


> @Forest Nymph this thread is amazing!! thank you so much. I'm gonna go fully vegan this February, because I have to do a bunch of research to do it properly before starting, and this kind of easy to follow instructions are really helpful for begginers. I may provide some recipes in the future


Awesome! So glad to hear it. Yes doing research or having support is best because our culture teaches us from childhood to be reliant on animal products. Unlike countries such as Thailand, Ethiopia and Turkey, we often lack the most basic level of vegetarian and vegan elements in the American diet. 

I was vegetarian first and was fortunate to grow up in a family where my grandparents were flexitarian without knowing what the word meant, due to my grandfather's age, surviving the Great Depression, and their interest in being healthy. That meant I usually only ate meat once a day if at all, where as I know some people eat meat two or three times a day which is a very unhealthy amount, never mind the ethical or environmental reasons.


----------



## Forest Nymph (Aug 25, 2018)

This stuff is delicious:









Out of the carton it tastes like a banana milkshake. I want to use this in the basic pancake recipe I have listed in an earlier post. The banana almond breeze instead of soy milk. I could add cinnamon and pecans, leave out the pumpkin and flax seeds. 

EASY TOFU STIR FRY 

Extra firm tofu, cubed
Spinach
Onion
Canola or Olive oil
Braggs Liquid Aminos or soy sauce
Apple cider vinegar
Hot chili oil, Asian style (optional)
Gomasio, seaweed and sesame (optional)

Heat olive or canola oil in a pan over medium heat. Add chopped or sliced onion first. When it begins to soften, add the tofu. Sprinkle with Braggs or soy sauce, apple cider vinegar and hot chili oil. Stir until tofu starts to brown and onions are well cooked. Toss in spinach and gomasio until spinach wilts. Serve over brown rice. 

Substitute red pepper flakes for hot chili oil and plain sesame seeds for gomasio if desired.


----------



## Ardielley (Aug 4, 2013)

nomedaigual said:


> @*Forest Nymph* this thread is amazing!! thank you so much. I'm gonna go fully vegan this February, because I have to do a bunch of research to do it properly before starting, and this kind of easy to follow instructions are really helpful for begginers. I may provide some recipes in the future


If you're on Facebook, there's a program called Challenge 22 for people interested in going vegan and wanting to try out the lifestyle. Basically, it's a support group with lots of fellow participants and mentors. Each day offers a different food challenge, and I think it's a pretty cool way to get your feet wet if you want resources, guidance, etc. You can even request your own personal mentor if you like. 

Here's a link if you want to check it out. 

https://www.challenge22.com/challenge22/


----------



## Forest Nymph (Aug 25, 2018)

BEANS

Beans are a beneficial, affordable and versatile food. Chickpeas can be mashed into a sandwich spread or dip ingredient, and are also sold as a protein packed dry flour at a very cheap price. Black beans have lots of iron and pair well with Mexican or South Western dishes, and white beans or cannelini beans are excellent with Italian food or in soups. Pinto beans are great in burritos, but can also be prepared Appalachian style with greens and cornbread. Lentils are great for taco filling or curries and split peas make excellent creamy soup. 

Canned beans are convenient but dry beans are most economical. 

Soak dry beans overnight and rinse.
Cover in a pot with fresh water. 
Vegetable stock is also an option. 
Season with bouillon and/or dried herbs. 
Add onion or garlic to taste. 
Bring to a boil. Turn down heat. 
Cover and simmer, stirring occasionally til soft. 
Salt when nearly finished to reduce cooking time. Salting too soon leaves beans harder longer. 

Play around with different herbs or spices. Add vegetables if desired. 

RICE 

Rice is a nutritious affordable staple as well. Investing in a rice cooker might be a good idea. Brown and black rices have the most nutritional value, but jasmine and sticky rices are yummy. 

TOFU 

Extra firm is my favorite for sandwiches, stir fries and curries.
Silken is best used only in recipes to provide a creamy texture, in my opinion. 

Higher quality tofu is tastier. I get mine from a local tofu shop. If you don't have that option still go for the refrigerated kind that has to be drained. Shelf stable tofu in a box is awful and slimy but can be concealed in sauces in a pinch or carried on camping trips. 

I can eat tofu plain on a sandwich, especially extra firm local tofu. For beginners, try marinating your tofu for several hours to overnight before cooking so it absorbs the flavor of the marinade. There are ready made jars of sauce in the Asian aisle you can try, but here's just one good homemade one. 

Block tofu, drained and cubed. 
Two tablespoons oil. 
Two tablespoons soy sauce or tamari or aminos. 
One tablespoon maple syrup.
One tablespoon apple cider vinegar. 
Fresh chopped raw ginger, to taste. 

Marinate then stir fry. Serve with rice and vegetables.

WATER 

Drink water as much as possible. Any healthy diet includes adequate water. 

ALCOHOL 

Yes, some alcohol is not vegan due to processing with fish bladder or bone or other animal parts. You may not care about that but if you do there's Barnivore: your vegan wine, beer, and liquor guide 

Some vegans drink and some don't. There was a big straight edge vegan movement in the 80s and 90s and some people still give up alcohol after going vegan. It's not necessary and has nothing directly to do with veganism other than the way it's processed. That's entirely your personal choice. Lifelong vegans like Joaquin Phoenix actually drink and smoke pretty noticeably, being vegan doesn't make you weaker or anything stupid like that. Moby even did drugs for the first fifteen years he was vegan. I'm not recommending it, I'm just saying, you're not more likely to get sick or die, some people bizarrely believe this. Though obviously only drinking in moderation is the healthier path. 

RAW 

Don't do raw. It's stupidly expensive and inconvenient. Furthermore most people don't feel satisfied on a raw vegan diet. Scientific research shows we evolved due to cooking. That's because our bodies process nutrition from cooked food more efficiently. 

That being said, any healthy diet includes some raw food, such as apples and oranges, celery or carrot sticks, or a handful of raw nuts as a snack.


----------



## Forest Nymph (Aug 25, 2018)

BODY CARE 

Health is not just eating and vegan body care is a creative though necessary subject. 

TOOTH CARE 

I make toothpaste out of three parts coconut oil and two parts baking soda, with organic peppermint oil to taste. Don't freak out because there's no fluoride in this, this is normal in Northern California where people on average still have more teeth than people in Arkansas where people there use Colgate or Crest. Why? Water is already fluoridated you don't need more. Coconut oil and baking soda are sufficient for mouth cleaning and have been for a long long time, the peppermint is for your breath. Vegans have less offensive body odor on average anyway, we smell like coriander and carrots. Dairy makes people smell nasty, even meat eating Asians say this, and meat rots in your intestines and gets stuck in your molars. In the Medieval period young adults had perfect beautiful teeth, archeologists have observed this. Bad teeth rot didn't set in within Europe until the 16th century due to sugar - and yes I mean white sugar they already had alcohol and fruit - because before the Tudor period people mainly ate bread, lentils, cabbage soup, onions and leeks, grains like oats and amaranth, herbs such as sage and rosemary, fruit, ale, wine, eggs and dairy. Meat was rare and sugar unknown. So trust me, vegans don't need fluoride unless they are sugar junkies. But white sugar isn't healthy anyway, and isn't vegan. That's why vegans use coconut sugar, maple syrup and agave syrup. 

DEODORANT

Baking soda, cornstarch and essential oils make a lovely deodorant. You can always use one of these substances plain though if you are poor or lacking. I spoke with a nurse in a breast cancer ward who told me she only used cornstarch, and this was in LA not hippie tree town. Women who work in breast cancer research and treatment usually don't use traditional deodorant because aluminum causes tumors and is bad for your brain. 

FAVORITE OILS 

I like frankencense the best though it is pricey. Admittedly I was introduced to it through religion but it's an amazing scent that outdoes patchouli any day and has restorative powers to the nervous system. I also use tea tree oil for skin and health uses. And tangerine or orange oil for deodorant or house cleaning. Peppermint oil for tooth care. 

For skin care I like rose, geranium, lavender, argon, vitamin E and coconut oils. 

Coconut oil is the best base for toothpaste and deodorant and can be used to wash your face alone with a warm wash cloth. I've been washing my face in coconut oil for a couple of years. 

HAIR

YES you can wash your hair in one part baking soda to three parts water, then one third apple cider vinegar. It works well. Because I have waist length hair I only wash my hair once or twice a week and still use a vegan leave in conditioner. 

SOAP

Glycerine, Dr. Bronners, or Yardley of London

SHAVE

I don't anymore but you can make a paste with sugar that removes hair. My motives are ecological and feminist as well as vegan. Vegans can still shave. I just feel a lot less gross than I did when I ate animal products and shaving is partly motivated by self disgust because hair is natural.


----------



## incision (May 23, 2010)

Yardley of London uses sodium tallowate which is an animal fat byproduct.


----------



## Forest Nymph (Aug 25, 2018)

Duo said:


> Yardley of London uses sodium tallowate which is an animal fat byproduct.


Thank you so much,many people especially women would express a certain appreciation toward xyz. I cannot thank you enough for your transparency my goal is to be correct rather than right.


----------



## Forest Nymph (Aug 25, 2018)

I haven't used Yardley since I moved to Northern California, I have only used glycerin soap or Dr. Bronners. I don't use anything since LA that I can't check ingredients. 

My sincere mistake was not a troll. I'm sorry I didn't realize animal ingredients. I really thought Yardley was vegan. Oh well. Life as usual.


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

I was vegan for 5 years. 

Boca burgers (while not something anyone really should be eating everyday) are legit super delicious.


----------



## Forest Nymph (Aug 25, 2018)

daleks_exterminate said:


> I was vegan for 5 years.
> 
> Boca burgers (while not something anyone really should be eating everyday) are legit super delicious.


I really like Boca burgers as well! And no, no one should eat them every day, which is why I started this thread, because there seem to be two very extreme voices out there in Internet vegan land, and that's of junk food veganism (driven by the corporate products, which I have no problem with ironically, because if I am going to hate corporate capitalism my ultimate revenge on them is to see them peddle vegan food and organic soap in desperation for the consumer's approval) OR this super ridiculous form of veganism that is often expensive and tends to lead to a lot of so-called "ex vegans" because victims are living off of smoothies, raw celery, and pieces of moss on local rocks, since to this crowd nothing else is _pure_ enough. NONSENSE! Veganism is neither about being trendy nor about being personally pure, it's about doing your best to live in a healthy way that's good for you and the animals and the planet.

Speaking of vegan burgers, I live in a rural part of Northern California, as I've frequently mentioned, a place that is not quite the city like LA or Oakland, but is still too cool to be Idaho. Kind of a tiny, billboard-free, fast-food-free Portland if you can imagine that. A mythical place in the Pacific Northwest where urban education met rural community building and defiance. I LOVE IT HERE. ...Anyway we can't keep Beyond Burgers here now. They are FLYING off the shelves at rate previously thought too good to be true. In LA it wouldn't be noticeable but here it's like wow everyone is benefiting from this crazy marketing, and I've never been prouder of a perverse evil tool used for good in my entire life.


----------



## Forest Nymph (Aug 25, 2018)

THE MAGICAL MYTHICAL WORLD OF ANIMAL VITAMINS

There's a culturally indoctrinated belief in the United States following WWII - through a series of propaganda by the dairy industry due to milk surpluses at the end of the war and the desire to sell it, and further propaganda by subsidized big meat starting in the 1950s - that animal products are somehow inherently necessary and full of nutrients that can't be found elsewhere. This is compounded constantly by fast food and chain restaurant advertising, and the simple fact that eating a lot of fat and cholesterol and one sitting makes a person feel very full. 

However, this view is absurd, given that the majority of the earth's adult population is lactose-intolerant, so many cultures in Asia and parts of Africa entirely refrain from consuming dairy products. Other cultures, such as regions of India and parts of the Mediterranean, may consume more dairy but little to zero meat in their entire lifetimes. Up until the 18th century most people in Europe didn't eat a lot of meat either, the conceit that meat is somehow inherently European is a left-over trait of the aristocracy. It was used as a status symbol to hold over the heads of feudal peasants and serfs. Ironically, those peasants were generally heartier and healthier than the upper class, because they got exercise in the fresh air from doing their work, and their diet was largely vegetarian - for example, in the late middle ages in England, the average person ate a lot of lentils, bread, oats, barley, amaranth, root vegetables, green herbs, nuts or seeds, eggs and milk so were therefore quasi-vegetarian. Meat was a rare event.

Even further back in human history, which is somewhat speculative of course, it's fairly evident that humans were poor hunters and still are without guns and ammo, since we have no claws, no real canines, have a weakened sense of smell, and are pitifully slow moving. Ancient humans likely subsisted entirely on gathering nuts, seeds, berries, root vegetables, grasses, grains, insects and pilfered eggs from bird's nests, having animal flesh only rarely and even then it is surmised that it initially began as a grotesque method of foraging the rotting remains of a carcass from a real carnivore kill. 

SO ...it's fairly evident that there's nothing magical about eating either meat or dairy, particularly in the developed 21st century world where fewer people farm or hunt their own food, and are able to survive long winters by cold treks to the grocery store rather than desperate animal kills. 

*B12* - once upon a time in a galaxy far far away...well actually on earth about 500 years ago...farming practices were a lot more balanced and better for soil quality because of lack of intense industrial practices and huge monocrops. Because of that healthier quality of soil and because people ate vegetables straight from the ground (no pesticides to wash away, no mass produced handling) and bathed much less often, they ingested B12 naturally this way even without animal products. In Christian history alone, there are multiple cases of monks and saints who were "vegetarian" (this meant vegan then) as well as similar events in Far East Asia. HOWEVER, you can't do this anymore. I do NOT recommend any vegan in the 21st century Western world attempt to get B12 from soil or not bathing, and insist that you MUST take a supplement. If you're currently a meat eater and say to yourself "hmm well I don't take supplements" I just want to let in on a little secret. Vitamin D milk is fortified. It's a supplement. There's no such thing in nature as "vitamin D milk." Many boxed breakfast cereals are fortified with supplements. Yet what surprises most people (and it definitely surprised me) is the largest waste of cobalt in the world is synthetic B12 _fed to livestock_. Cattle and chickens are intentionally fed B12 by farmers today, so what you're eating isn't some miraculous gift from God only received through eating animals, those animals are taking supplements too. You can find B12 cheaply in the form of tablets, liquids and shots, and most dosages are so high you only need to take it about once a week (except for the shot which you can get for months at a time).

*K2* - the other myth of Western culture following rapidly on the heels of B12 is K2. Some claim you can only get K2 from animal products. This is complete and utter bullshit, you can get it from multiple fermented foods, such as familiar German sauerkraut, common vegetarian protein tempeh, popular health drink kombucha, and Japanese natto. 

*Omega 3s* - a popular protest among older meat eaters, is that they insist they need fish oil for Omega 3s to fend off dementia or heart disease. Well, heart disease in vegans is exceptionally rare due to low saturated fat and zero cholesterol and high fiber, and while vegans can still suffer cognitive decline, it's really not that hard to get your Omega 3s. Common sources are flax seeds, flax oil, chia seeds, hemp milk, hemp seeds, walnuts, and sea vegetables. If you are pregnant, breast feeding, over 55, or just have general concerns about proactive brain health for other reasons, you can take a supplement called algal dha, which is the vegan answer to fish oil. How does it work? Welp, you're directly eating the thing that the fish eat, straight from the source. Imagine that. 

*Iron* - Green leafy veggies and all beans are full of iron, so is tofu, so you should eat these daily. If you worry about iron in general, more concentrated sources are blackstrap molasses and vegan products like Beyond Burgers. 

*Calcium* - Once again, your green leafy vegetables and tofu come to the rescue, particularly "calcium set" tofu, and fortified soy milk. Blackstrap molasses also provides additional calcium, as do almonds, sesame seeds and tahini, edamame, figs, fortified orange juice, and breakfast cereal. 

*Other Helpful Hints* - Red Star nutritional yeast contains B12, you can get vitamin D from 20 minutes of sunlight on non-covered, non-sunscreen skin per day, sea vegetables like dulse contain iodine, and vegan zinc is found in whole grains, vegetable proteins like legumes and tofu, and all the same nuts and seeds that contain a lot of Omega 3s. If you're a super paranoid person, you can always take a multi-vitamin, but I can tell you I've never had a nutritional deficiency and I've had blood tests. In fact the only thing I've ever had is an _excess_ of B12. Don't go cray cray with the B12. You really don't need a large dose more than once a week, and taking it too often can result in side effects like acne.


----------



## Handsome Dyke (Oct 4, 2012)

Regarding the post about Taco Bell, I'm not sure the cinnamon twists are vegan. Last time I looked at Taco Bell's website, the twists weren't listed as a certified vegan item. It's the sugar in them that could be non-vegan. 

Although you have said that people should not eat Boca Burgers everyday, to me your thread comes off as a promotion of vegan semi-junk food. There's a post called "Second Ordinary Sample Daily Meals," and you mention Tofurkey, Field Roast, and vegan yogurt. Tofurkey is not an "ordinary" food. 

I think suggesting vegan semi-junk food/specialty products like Gardein products and beyond burgers to people, especially people who might be considering veganism, is a bad idea. These products generally shouldn't be more than occasional treats. They may not be as bad as chips and donuts, but they contain lots of salt and they are processed. A whole food diet is healthiest. 

The non-vegans to whom these mock meat products appeal the most—the people who try to imitate their flesh-centric and/or junk food-based omnivorous diet when they eat vegan or vegetarian—are probably the ones most likely to fail at the new diet. These are the people spreading the falsehoods that veganism is expensive and too difficult. 

So promoting veganism is best done by promoting a whole foods diet. Would-be vegans or vegetarians should be encouraged to abandon the meal model of a meat-like product as the main attraction with some sides and/or condiments of secondary importance. 

An actual "ordinary" daily vegan menu is something like this: 
Breakfast: oatmeal or oat bran, cinnamon, maple syrup 
Lunch: brown rice pilaf (seasoned with bouillon) with kale 
Dinner: chili 
No specialty items that people cannot easily find, no imitation products, no processed foods. In line with the title of your thread, these are simple, cheap, and healthy. 

As for B12, I have to take it daily. I tried the once a week thing and I continued to have chronic fatigue (this was six or seven years after I'd become a vegan). People should take the dose that works for them. An hour a day in the sun wasn't enough vitamin D3 for me; I have to take a daily supplement for that as well. I don't want someone to read this thread and blindly follow your recommendations.


----------



## Mange (Jan 9, 2011)

@RLam


----------



## Forest Nymph (Aug 25, 2018)

Hello Clitty said:


> Regarding the post about Taco Bell, I'm not sure the cinnamon twists are vegan. Last time I looked at Taco Bell's website, the twists weren't listed as a certified vegan item. It's the sugar in them that could be non-vegan.
> 
> Although you have said that people should not eat Boca Burgers everyday, to me your thread comes off as a promotion of vegan semi-junk food. There's a post called "Second Ordinary Sample Daily Meals," and you mention Tofurkey, Field Roast, and vegan yogurt. Tofurkey is not an "ordinary" food.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your input, but I find the opposite differently to be true. Having been vegan nearly four years I've been paying attention to the YouTube crowd, to vegan forums, etc...the people who fail are the people on restrictive orthorexic diets that don't include the occasional Boca burger. Most of my days don't include any "vegan products" so you're completely exaggerating that aspect of my thread. If anything, I think my presentation here is the most realistic, the vegan who eats mostly whole foods who eats Boca burgers or Vegenaise a few times a week.

I've seen far too many of the Raw til 4, WFPB, HCLF people spout some bullshit about how they're not vegan anymore, mostly because they were only eating 800 calories a day, and mostly in papaya. 

Your lunch doesn't contain enough calories for an active person, either. As someone who walks everywhere and hikes regularly, that lunch is a snack. No wonder you have fatigue. Taking B12 daily isn't normal. Your sample day looks like you only eat enough to keep a child alive. I'm posting full whole foods recipes, options and really all you have to say is eat kale and rice alone instead of adding tofu or a veggie burger?

I always appreciate meeting fellow vegans though, and showing the world that we all have different diets and different personalities, that it's not a cult, or limited to one diet.

Hate "vegan products"? Fine, don't eat them. Find WFPB too boring to last more than six months? Fine, eat cookies and veggie burgers. Whatever.


----------



## Forest Nymph (Aug 25, 2018)

*Successful, healthy, long-term vegans who eat veggie burgers and have snacks sometimes!*

THE VEGAN ZOMBIE - 20+ YEAR VEGAN!!! 






UNNATURAL VEGAN - 10 YEAR VEGAN - 2 HEALTHY VEGAN PREGNANCIES - VEGAN PARTNER - VEGAN TODDLERS!!!!






THAT VEGAN COUPLE - TWO PEOPLE, 5+ YEARS, EATS SALADS BUT STILL TRIES VEGAN DOMINO'S PIZZA!!!!






BROWN VEGAN - LARGE VEGAN FAMILY OF COLOR - BETWEEN 5-10 YEARS- VERY HEALTHY - STILL EAT VEGAN PRODUCTS WEEKLY






Don't let the orthorexics scare you. THIS is reality. This is real life. This is being a long-term vegan. Yes, there are people who have been vegan for 10 or 20 years on nothing but oatmeal and kale, but those people are naturally inclined to eat very little, don't think much about food, or just happen to like that diet. It is ENTIRELY OKAY for you to want a Beyond Burger on Fridays or have Ben and Jerry's vegan ice cream in the summer. You are still human, you are still you, my one warning has always been: don't do either extreme. Don't do the extreme skimpy lettuce and mangoes diet, but also don't try to live off of Tofurky. I created this blog as someone who speaks from experience, who has vegan friends, who lives with a vegan, who thrives in vegan culture, who attends events like VegFest and goes to events of activism, I am the real deal, and I dispute the idea that I'm leading anyone astray. I never said anyone had to eat vegan yogurts - I said they had that as an option (next to celery and peanut butter, both whole foods).


----------

